

Leap Motion scam alert - GotRippedOff

I ordered 2 Leaps through kick starter. Well after promised shipping date I got an email saying the payment and shipping info was wrong. The listed data were correct but I confirmed them anyway. Today I get another email saying cannot be delivered and that I have to call. The subcontracted CSR said I would have to call another line with my old order info to reorder or get a refund, that this had been happening lots, and that he didn&#x27;t give a shit nor could direct you to anyone at Leap who would. Buyer beware...
======
Metatron
Got mine 2 days after it was shipped. No problems. But hey, they did send out
800,000 of these things in one go or something crazy. There are bound to be
niche cases. But your experience sounds horrific, you really need to get
through to someone at Leap directly. Try their forum, they have a lass there,
Misty Matonis who seems to be doing an absolutely stellar job of handling
individual queries.

Bare in mind that they must be swamped right now though. Perhaps next time
they release a product they'll not do it all at once again and set up more
support channels.

------
logicallee
If you want to be taken seriously you might want to change "I ordered 2 leaps
through kick starter".

Kickstarter is not an order platform. It's a donation platform.

~~~
teawrecks
Also, i ordered a leap about a year and a half ago. They never Kickstarted it
to my knowledge.

------
3825
Thank you for sharing. If I were you, I'd call my credit card provider and
initiate a chargeback request without delay.

------
heldrida
I've ordered mine a long time ago, got it, no problems, delivered by FedEx
from Czek Republic to London!

------
zachlatta
I was part of the developer program. Got mine a few months ago without any
issues.

